# PPS: Test Kit "ppm" Range



## cS (Jan 27, 2004)

I have been reading the PPS documentations and noticed that the system divides each test kit into three sections (low, middle, and high), where the middle section is the ideal place to be. Having never used or laid eyes on any test kit before, I am wondering if someone would be able to tell me the typical "middle" ppm ranges of some of the recommended test kits.

I hope that I'm making sense. Thanks.


----------



## discus (Jul 20, 2004)

*Pps*

Hi cS

The mid range for NO3 would be somewhere between 10 and 30 ppm
PO4 would be in the vacinity of 1 and 2 ppm

hope this helps


----------

